# Favourite Musical City: UK Edition



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Easy choice for myself.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

London followed by Liverpool just because I love the RLPO.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I don't know Europe that well, but I'll go ahead and say Moscow... or is Russia and Asian country? That always confuses me.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Says United Kingdom, mate. Russia is in both Europe and Asia. Moscow happens to fall inside of Europe, as most of inhabitable Russia does.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Says United Kingdom, mate. Russia is in both Europe and Asia. Moscow happens to fall inside of Europe, as most of inhabitable Russia does.


Haha Oh yeah it does doesn't it.

Well in that case I have no idea whatsoever, I could have sworn it said Europe though. Oh well, I guess I'll vote London then.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Other; Canterbury


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Leeds...........


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I agree with Other (Canterbury).


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Liverpool..................


----------

